# Feedback on my new camping app?



## brianflaherty64 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi.  I'm building a camping app.  The app makes it easy to find public campsites and campsites with specific things (showers, vacancies, etc.).

I'd love to get input from other outdoor enthusiasts.  What features would you like camping app to have?  What would your perfect camping app be like?


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 7, 2013)

If you actually contributed to this forum I MIGHT be interested in your product. As it stands this smells alot like spam.


----------



## dlague (Sep 7, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> If you actually contributed to this forum I MIGHT be interested in your product. As it stands this smells alot like spam.



Sure does!


----------



## brianflaherty64 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm just trying to get people's opinions and build something really cool.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 7, 2013)

brianflaherty64 said:


> I'm just trying to get people's opinions and build something really cool.


ok, so why did you start 2 identical threads?Apparently your new here, but that's NOT cool.


----------



## brianflaherty64 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am new.  I thought it fit under 2 topics.  I didn't know there was a rule to only post it under one topic.  Sorry.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2013)

For $20 and I'll give you my input!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2013)

wow, tough crowd . . .


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> wow, tough crowd . . .



if it was a solar powered app it would have more appeal to us.


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Sep 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> if it was a solar powered app it would have more appeal to us.



+1


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 11, 2013)

The app should include info and locations of back country huts and lean-to's. Not just public camp grounds.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 12, 2013)

brianflaherty64 said:


> I am new.  I thought it fit under 2 topics.  I didn't know there was a rule to only post it under one topic.  Sorry.


  
Ok, feel free to post up in the New Member Introduction thread. Upon further investigation, it seems your app is legitimate and not spam. I was just mad because no one makes apps for my(windows) phone  Seems like a couple of college buddies got together to create something for like minded folks to enhance there camping experience. Good luck with your cause ;-)


----------



## Nick (Sep 12, 2013)

Brian, thanks for joining, and thanks for looking to the community to give you some feedback, but this is against our forum policies. I recommend you read them ahead of posting.


----------

